# Great commercial woman farts in car



## Rick_EE

http://www.computerpranks.com/download/media/mpeg/rrrrip.mpeg


----------



## Richard King

:lol:  :rolling:


----------



## Dude111

Rick_EE said:


> http://www.computerpranks.com/download/media/mpeg/rrrrip.mpeg


She was sure surprised when she found out OTHER PEOPLE were in the car  (Embarressed it looked like)

Always make sure WHO IS ROUND WHEN YOU DO THIS GUYS!!


----------



## Joe Spears

For those who would like to see the video without loading that slow site requiring QuickTime I am embedding the same video on YT below...


----------



## Dude111

Thank you Joe,i dont understand it though buddy.... The Vid played fine for me with WMP9


----------



## fluffybear

Another Smart Beep classic:


----------



## machavez00

2002?


----------

